# TK600R *gets a mini detail* Pic heavy!!!



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Me and my dad decided to give the beast a mini detail on sunday, and i thought i would post up some pics of the beast!!! hope you like it!


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks Excellent!


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

can't beat a nice shiny GTR well done fella


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

to me this car is perfection, absolutaly stunning makes me want to sell the 33 and get one... maybe one day :bowdown1:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

DanW33gtr said:


> to me this car is perfection, absolutaly stunning makes me want to sell the 33 and get one... maybe one day :bowdown1:


I tell ya when you do it will be the best choice you have ever made 

Cheers buddy:wavey:


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Love the TK600 touches...


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks a well sorted and pampered gtr lovely


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I love it (sad i know but its true) such a pleasure to drive


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

just perfect


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Those wheels look so shiny! What products did you use on them?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

who tuned it ? presume that TK is a tuner and it makes 600 bhp maybe? 

Very clean car by the looks :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That car is flawless. 
My ideal looking GT-R.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> who tuned it ? presume that TK is a tuner and it makes 600 bhp maybe?
> 
> Very clean car by the looks :thumbsup:


All the work is done by Iain at Lichfields and it's pushing a touch over 600 ponies and the TK stands for Team Khan which is me and my lad that's our show/race name, all my moded Cars get the Team Khan touches :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Karls said:


> Those wheels look so shiny! What products did you use on them?


Wash them, dry them and then use any good car polish I use maguires gold:thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Johnny G said:


> That car is flawless.
> My ideal looking GT-R.


Thank you buddy my personal valetor(my son lol) he's a good lad and looks after it for me :chuckle:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Your GTR is stunning... WOW. love the pics mate... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi I have the same colour Gtr like urs what products have u used?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

We use turtle magic t cut and then turtle magic wax and give it a coat of maguires ultimate detailer which keeps it looking good and is very easy to do, the T cutting and polishing takes time and can be hard work the first time round but once done the maguires ultimate detailer spray keeps looking good by putting a polymer coating on the paintwork keeping it looking mint


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice looking gtr, cant beat a black car when it's detailed properly


----------

